# First Time



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

See if this works. Pretty funny


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

ound:


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I could do that,sounds like fun to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun.


----------

